# GSP vacates middleweight title



## Headhunter (Dec 8, 2017)

So it's been confirmed gsp has vacated the middleweight title. A lot of people are giving him **** for it but I respect him for it. He was never going to defend. He's openly said putting on the weight was difficult and he was throwing up through camp because of it so it was obvious what he was going to do. At least he's been honest and just done it instead of messing the division around. That's why I like gsp he's a no bs guy. He loves martial arts training more than fighting but he loves the test of the fights. I'm personally not fussed at all he didnt fight Whittaker. Lets be honest what would beating Whittaker do for his legacy? Not much at all. The guys done literally everything possible in mma, he's beaten every man he's ever faced came back after 4 years and won a title in a heavier weight class and has held himself with class.

More than likely he'll retire now especially with his diagnosis of colitis. Which I'm happy with he can leave with loads of money and his health and not having a losing streak to end his career not many guys can say they've done that

Also Robert Whitaker is now the champ and will fight luke rockhold. Personally I don't agree with that fight. Luke's only fought once since he got knocked out by bisping against a lower tier guy in David branch, kelvin gastelum should've got it. I don't really like the guy but he's been on a roll including knocking out bisping. I'm pulling for Whitaker because like gsp he's a very respectful humble hardworking guy. The sport needs more of that especially these days


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 10, 2017)

And of course Dana whites started talking a bunch of trash about him


----------

